# What ROMs offer device encryption?



## Pico De Gallo (Dec 31, 2011)

I have been running CM7 for a few months, and I don't want to change ROMs. But........I am starting to put some more work stuff on my phone lately and I am really in need of better security. I used to have a Blackberry until I got my first Android phone about a year ago. Security has been an issue ever since. I have been waiting for an official OS to offer encryption, but it's not coming fast enough. I already have remote wipe set up to erase the phone and SD card, but that isn't exactly secure enough for my needs. So, I been looking around at other ROMs that offer device encryption. I know Honeycomb does on tablets, but not on phones, so that won't help. The only other one I found that will encrypt the device is SoaB. And SoaB doesn't seem to encrypt the device, just the SD card. I think I can live with that, though, because everything personal seems to be on the SD card. Anyway, are there any other ROMs that offer SD card or SD card and device encryption? I will really miss CM7, but I am willing to try just about anything for the security I need. Thanks for taking time to read this, I hope someone has some recommendations.


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

ICS roms do, but they are nowhere near usable for daily use yet.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## Pico De Gallo (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh yeah, I did see that in my searches over the past couple days. Thanks for confirming that there isn't anything stable yet, that's why I wrote ICS off as a contender. Seems like we are so close.......yet so far!


----------



## Pico De Gallo (Dec 31, 2011)

So, that's it, huh? I tried SoaB last night and had problems for hours, it's got some major issues with the SD encryption. I posted up on the SoaB thread to see if there is any way to fix it, but I won't hold my breath. So, there is nothing else to try? I have to wait for something new, or ICS or get another phone? :-(


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Stock doesn't?


----------



## Pico De Gallo (Dec 31, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Stock doesn't?


Negative. Unless I'm totally missing something.


----------

